# Home Garden



## BestHomeGardens

If you have not heard about the term eco-gardening, then you will want to read further. Gargening is a relaxing job which many people like to perform. It helps them to distress and get rid of their worries and tension. When you do gardening, you feel cheerful and happy with the fresh air surrounding you and the greenery around.If you have done gardening earlier, then you will understand that feeling. It is something that you will truly like and want to do often. So, why do you want to have an eco-friendly garden? There are several reasons you would want to have a garden which is eco-friendly. The garden which is eco-friendly can enable you to cause lesser pollution.​


----------



## SeniorSitizen

Relaxing and get rid of worries and tension? :laughing:

I suspect you've never had grasshoppers eat your 16" onion tops down to stubs and hang around until the elephant garlic is coming up in September so they can keep it nibbled flat to the dirt until freezing weather.


----------



## r0ckstarr

*I bet there was a spam link in the first post*



SeniorSitizen said:


> Relaxing and get rid of worries and tension? :laughing:
> 
> I suspect you've never had grasshoppers eat your 16" onion tops down to stubs and hang around until the elephant garlic is coming up in September so they can keep it nibbled flat to the dirt until freezing weather.


Squirrels digging up your sweet potatoes or chewing down your sunflowers right before seed harvest. 

Rabbits finding a way in to eat everything that's green and eye level to them.

Birds tearing up your tomatoes.

Aphids eating your watermelon before they have a chance to produce fruit. 

Of course, we could use pesticides and other means to control them, but that wouldn't be "eco-friendly" now would it?




BestHomeGardens said:


> The garden which is eco-friendly can enable you to cause lesser pollution.


:laughing:

What do you suggest for Titan Arum's?


----------



## BigJim

BestHomeGardens said:


> If you have not heard about the term eco-gardening, then you will want to read further. Gargening is a relaxing job which many people like to perform. It helps them to distress and get rid of their worries and tension. When you do gardening, you feel cheerful and happy with the fresh air surrounding you and the greenery around.If you have done gardening earlier, then you will understand that feeling. It is something that you will truly like and want to do often. So, why do you want to have an eco-friendly garden? There are several reasons you would want to have a garden which is eco-friendly. The garden which is eco-friendly can enable you to cause lesser pollution.​


Do they have eco-friendly gardens in Inda?


----------



## High Gear

Yup all true.
I was putting up some ECO tomatoes this year and found I was getting close to fifty smiles per gallon.


----------



## LeakyHawaiiRoof

I love arguing "organic gardening" with people. In my experience, every single person who pushes "organic" or "eco" gardening doesn't actually have a garden. At best, they have a few pots with some plants. 

Organic gardening is hard as balls. Controlling the myriad of pests that eat the crops is darn near impossible. I tried it for a few years and gave up. Just the fact that slugs come out at night to eat everything makes it a headache (yes, I've spread eggs shells around the plants with some degree of success). I'm not going to stay up all night killing the slugs in my garden. Rats are also terror, but good ole' d-Con rat poison works wonders. For slugs, I like Corry's. I do my best to use more soil friendly fertilizers (aka not Gaviota), but full organic just ain't happening. 

My organic discussions with people always come to quick end when I just pull out my smart phone and show them pictures of my 20 ft x 20 ft garden with hollow tile bricks as pathways, mulch, and a dozen different sections for various types of plants. Then to rub salt into their losing wounds, I show them pictures my other garden with 25 pineapple plants.

While we're talking "cheerful and happy," what makes me cheerful and happy is seeing a giant mass of dead poisoned slugs.


----------



## fortunerestore

Landscaping is the most recent and important realty trend. Recent studies show spending a little on your garden might boost value of your property by 10-12 percent.


----------



## lencarifin

i like home garden, really worth on healthy family. In addition to making healthy again when we are not in the mood to relax the mind and refreshed


----------



## PunctualPlumber

LeakyHawaiiRoof said:


> Organic gardening is hard as balls. Controlling the myriad of pests that eat the crops is darn near impossible. I tried it for a few years and gave up. Just the fact that slugs come out at night to eat everything makes it a headache (yes, I've spread eggs shells around the plants with some degree of success).


I'm not sure if it would fit the kind of crops you're trying to grow, but a family member has seen good success by growing a variety of plants in hay bales. She primarily does it because the soil in her backyard is pretty poor quality, but keeping the stacks and roots off the ground might help with your slug problem.


----------



## LeakyHawaiiRoof

^^thanks to my homeboy Corry, I don't have a slug problem anymore. I also have three or four toads that patrol my yard, I think they help too.


----------



## SeniorSitizen

The garlic has made it another year. Tuff as a boot heel and the grasshoppers lost that battle. Blooms are just beginning to pop and the cloves will be ready for harvest late June. Maybe there will be another record to surpass the 1.5 lb. of 2012.


----------



## 5in1airsofabed

BestHomeGardens said:


> If you have not heard about the term eco-gardening, then you will want to read further. Gargening is a relaxing job which many people like to perform. It helps them to distress and get rid of their worries and tension. When you do gardening, you feel cheerful and happy with the fresh air surrounding you and the greenery around.If you have done gardening earlier, then you will understand that feeling. It is something that you will truly like and want to do often. So, why do you want to have an eco-friendly garden? There are several reasons you would want to have a garden which is eco-friendly. The garden which is eco-friendly can enable you to cause lesser pollution.​


Yeah you are absolutely right .. specially what you said that "When you do gardening, you feel cheerful and happy with the fresh air surrounding you and the greenery around." I am Totally agree with that .. I have felt that happiness.


----------

